# He needs a name!



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

I should get him tattooed and registered soon!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's cute :inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think you should call him Tyler.

What kind of name are you thinking? Human? A certain letter you like maybe?

He is a darling little fellow.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I think you should call him Tyler.
> 
> What kind of name are you thinking? Human? A certain letter you like maybe?
> 
> He is a darling little fellow.


Tyler, hehe.

My only inclination is maybe something food related.
His mother is Honey.
Rocky Road sure comes to mind! But I don't care for that as a name. Same with Mississippi Mud Pie teehee.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Reminds me of this!

Irish creme chocolate trifle.
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/irish-creme-chocolate-trifle/

His sire is Patrick. Irish something could also do.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucky Charm...magically delicious!:heehee:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow he's flashy!! Lovely! 

Napoleon 
Snickers
Smores LOL

now Im hungry!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Slyder.


----------



## Virg (Feb 20, 2020)

Truffles


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love Lucky Charms! That's a good one!

Irish Trifle would be suiting. Sounds very dignified.

Sundae maybe?


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Hmm, so many good ideas!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It depends, are you going to try to sell him to someone for a herd sire or keep him yourself?


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

goathiker said:


> It depends, are you going to try to sell him to someone for a herd sire or keep him yourself?


He will be sold.
I hope.
I can't seem to compete in this tight New England market very well.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

He’s a cutie! 
Food names.....Irish Apple Cake? I saw it in a recipe book and it looked really nice. Just like your beautiful buckling!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Could it be possible to make something out of that unusual stripe on his face? onder:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

What about the name Boxty? Boxty are like pancakes made from potatoes, my dad used to make them and he said they are Irish.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Here, such pancakes are called '_rårakor_', that is ≈raw rakes. Rake?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HungryFox said:


> He will be sold.
> I hope.
> I can't seem to compete in this tight New England market very well.


Why would you go to the expense of registration for him or any of them then?
Just give the buyers the signed application and transfer with the stats filled out, your herd name written out, and let them name their own herd sire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

It adds up if you register all of them, especially if you have a lot of kids. 

I send the kid with application for registration and have the buyer pay for it and be able to name the kid themselves. 

I have bought registered goats with names I disliked.
I had to get approval through the association and OK from the breeder, so I can change it.
Kinda a pain.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Valid points.

Not having something to call him is a problem though.
He'll be with us a minimum of 7 more weeks. My other kids knew their names within 10 days and respond to it, so it does seem important for communicating human to goat wise.
Also prevents our farm name attached to something totally ridiculous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I yell out, "babies".
They come running to their creep feeder. So all have the same name for a while.

Even the kids I am keeping, I just say baby. They will walk up to me as well.
I do eventually name those I am keeping though. 
It takes a while to think of names.

I have a ear tag system to know who is who for ID in the meantime.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, all mine are named "hey kids". 
These days when everyone has been raised here it also calls the herd in from the pasture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, when calling all the herd, I yell out, "Come on girls" and they all come running.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, when calling all the herd, I yell out, "Come on girls" and they all come running.


I do the same thing. Sometimes I just call them by their names if they are slow and that usually works but as soon as I come out with a milk pan or food dish they all come running.:rungoat::rungoat::rungoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HungryFox said:


> Also prevents our farm name attached to something totally ridiculous.


I'm going to bring this up to make a small point. 
What you think is ridiculous and what other people think is ridiculous is maybe not comparable but, maybe they think that the name you picked is the stupidest thing they ever heard. 
I sell my goats name free and if I ever saw a doe named 'lily ear big lugs' making it in the national shows with my herd name in prefix, it's still the herd name that matters.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking at that beautiful little baby, Ithink of peanut brittle.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cause he's crunchy when you bite him? Peanut brittle IMO may be one of the grossest things on earth. Only to be topped with almond bark and chocolate, bleck


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I happen to love peanut brittle. It was the first name that came up when I saw that beauty. My baby is called destiny. Only name for her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

For me,I use nicknames. I have a Stuffer, Dipstick( his tail is black..like its dipped, rest is white) caboose, cause he walks behind mama & suckles
..alot. I dont expect anyone to keep these names. Nor do I ask them to. When they go home with their new owner...they get a new name. Ive had my registered both ways, already named, and not named! I still call mine what I want. Won hot Alibi..I call her Wahbi! So...I dont understand why you cant enjoy the freedom to call them whatever you want. Just like Toth said, dont like, pay to change it. Its not Tattooed on their forehead..its only air.


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

All the goats I have bought with an application has the breeders prefix (example Gray Angel's) and then I write in whatever name I want. 
I too have a goat registered with a name that seems to make no sense to me lol and he looked like he had a heart on his back when we brought him home so my daughter named him Valentine and it stuck! I think the buyers should get to pick the name. I only name mine if I'm keeping em.


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

I was thinking he looks like a Zeus 
:heehee::heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

My goat Squeaks' registered name is Escada. That is not the registered name I would have chosen for her, so we call her Squeaks at home. We would never pay to change the registered name of a goat we bought unless it was inappropriate. We have another goat whose registered name is Shady Grace. Despite that, she will always be Gracie to me. We don't plan on selling her, but if we did sell her the buyers would be allowed to pick a new name. We would probably mention her old name because she knows her name unless they had another name picked out. Goats learn pretty fast.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Once I pick a name it never changes. Like my chickens. One is Liefie and the other blommie. Hubby calls the stirfry and flattie. My baby is destiny and he calls her sunday lunch. Luckily non of them are fond of him and only come when mom calls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, we don't have to call them by their registration names.

I have some unique names I call them too. Some are a bit weird.


----------

